# Flashing Signs - Part 3 of 3



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Pictures of them set up??? No. At this time there is 2 feet of SNOW on the ground. As soon as the snow is gone, I'll set them all up for photos/video. But, if there is a particular one you want to see, I can take a photo.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a picture in my head of what the finished priduct looks like. I'd like to see how close I am to the real thing. You don't have a finished one in the house, or one in progress?


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

paulcav151 said:


> I have a picture in my head of what the finished priduct looks like. I'd like to see how close I am to the real thing. You don't have a finished one in the house, or one in progress?


They are ALL finished. I just have to take more photos and post them


----------

